# What the hell is going on today???



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

OK so I finally go to buy my first bottle of port, a Bin 27 Fonseca. I walk into my liquor store,and ask where do you keep the port? To which he replies (in a friendly way, I know him) "What the hell is going on today, every other person walking in asks for port!!" So I buy my bottle and strike up a conversation on why I am buying port. Thought it was kinda funny to see his reaction though.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

cigar no baka said:


> OK so I finally go to buy my first bottle of port, a Bin 27 Fonseca. I walk into my liquor store,and ask where do you keep the port? To which he replies (in a friendly way, I know him) "What the hell is going on today, every other person walking in asks for port!!" So I buy my bottle and strike up a conversation on why I am buying port. Thought it was kinda funny to see his reaction though.


Cool Deal!!!!! It's a nice starter/everyday type of port. Good flavor and all. Once you get started with this, it's just another slope  . Next time check out the Grahams and Taylor Flagate. Great ports. The Taylor 97 LBV is amazing tasting right now.

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Nice,

Bin 27 is a solid Port, a bit sweeter than I like but still a good rock solid port that holds up well to Cigars and chocolate!

ATL


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Hopefully you will end up in the same pit-o-bottomless port that I'm in.... start with the Fonseca Bin27 and soon you will be buying the vintage 1927! I just love the stuff! :al :z :al


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

One possible answer is port is used in a lot of homemade cranberry sauce recipes, I know I using it in mine lol
but lets just say the local place not surprised when I buy port either


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

cigar no baka said:


> OK so I finally go to buy my first bottle of port, a Bin 27 Fonseca. I walk into my liquor store,and ask where do you keep the port? To which he replies (in a friendly way, I know him) "What the hell is going on today, every other person walking in asks for port!!" So I buy my bottle and strike up a conversation on why I am buying port. Thought it was kinda funny to see his reaction though.


I had some Bin 27 Fonseca last night myself. It is one of my favorite "off the shelf" Ports. Could be the rush is related to Thanksgiving. I like cooking with wine, but usually the less expensive brands. To me, a good beef stew is not complete without a couple of cups of Merlot or a less expensive Port added to the mix. I will also often times "brown" roasts in either red wine or Port prior to slow cooking them. And, of course, while everything is cooking, I enjoy a cigar and whatever is left in the bottle.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Cool Deal!!!!! It's a nice starter/everyday type of port. Good flavor and all. Once you get started with this, it's just another slope  . Next time check out the Grahams and Taylor Flagate. Great ports. The Taylor 97 LBV is amazing tasting right now.
> 
> Ron


So how much are those? I was kinda shocked to see some bottles costing 80-100 bucks and more, thinking wow, a very expensive habit here!!


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

punch said:


> I had some Bin 27 Fonseca last night myself. It is one of my favorite "off the shelf" Ports. Could be the rush is related to Thanksgiving. I like cooking with wine, but usually the less expensive brands. To me, a good beef stew is not complete without a couple of cups of Merlot or a less expensive Port added to the mix. I will also often times "brown" roasts in either red wine or Port prior to slow cooking them. And, of course, while everything is cooking, I enjoy a cigar and whatever is left in the bottle.


Oh man that's a great friggen idea, I will use port next time I make beef stew, sounds awesome!!!


----------

